# Sponsoring Brother/Sister for Immigration



## saaron (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello. Does anyone know how can I sponsor my brother to Australia? I am a PR living in Melbourne and he is a fresh grad in accounting and finance. I looked at the immo.gov.au website for 176 sponsored visa but that is not available to new applicants. Can someone suggest which visa type should I look for?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi saaron, 

the 489 visa has replaced the 176 visa. If he manages at least 50 points on the points test, you should be able to sponsor him. However, he cannot apply directly for the visa anymore but has to submit an _Expression of Interest_ (EOI) in SkillSelect. Every month invitations are issued to people in the queue based on their points score and EOI submission date. Note that DIBP recently restricted the number of 489 invites per round: 



> Due to a large number of applications there will be a limit of 35 invitations for subclass 489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) (Sponsored) visas until further notice. This change was implemented from the 16 December 2013 invitation round.


Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## Kumar446 (Sep 13, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi saaron,
> 
> the 489 visa has replaced the 176 visa. If he manages at least 50 points on the points test, you should be able to sponsor him. However, he cannot apply directly for the visa anymore but has to submit an _Expression of Interest_ (EOI) in SkillSelect. Every month invitations are issued to people in the queue based on their points score and EOI submission date. Note that DIBP recently restricted the number of 489 invites per round:
> 
> ...


Hi Monika,

My Brother in law stays in Sydney and has PR.He has filed for PR and yet to recieve. can he sponsor me? I am unable to score 7 in each. Is there any chance by which his PR can help me in anyway?

Thanks,
Kumar


----------



## saaron (Oct 7, 2010)

espresso said:


> Hi saaron,
> 
> the 489 visa has replaced the 176 visa. If he manages at least 50 points on the points test, you should be able to sponsor him. However, he cannot apply directly for the visa anymore but has to submit an _Expression of Interest_ (EOI) in SkillSelect. Every month invitations are issued to people in the queue based on their points score and EOI submission date. Note that DIBP recently restricted the number of 489 invites per round:
> 
> ...


Great, thanks. One more question, the immi.gov.au website states that this visa allows for stay for upto four years. There is not mention of permanent residence or citizenship. Does this visa lead to a PR or citizenship or do we have to re-apply for some other visa?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2014)

saaron said:


> Great, thanks. One more question, the immi.gov.au website states that this visa allows for stay for upto four years. There is not mention of permanent residence or citizenship. Does this visa lead to a PR or citizenship or do we have to re-apply for some other visa?


 He has to live and work in regional Australia befire he can apply for PR. if ge does not he wont be eligible. You also need to live in regional Australia to be able to sponsor. You can not sponsor relatives for permanent skilled migration any more.


----------



## humee (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi Admin,
My brother is on 489 visa status which is temporary until he reside for two years in regional areas. Please let me confirm, is it possible for him to give 10 points on sponsorship basis or he has to wait until he got permanent Residency??


----------

